# Rali de Portugal 2016



## Ruipedroo (22 Mai 2016 às 10:34)

Boas,


Deixo aqui algumas das poucas fotos que fiz na sexta-feira passada em Caminha, numa etapa do Rali de Portugal. Fiquei maravilhado com a paisagem, que com o manto de nuvens proporcionou um grande cenário no nascer do sol. As fotos foram tiradas por volta das 06:30 da manhã. Saí de casa às 04:00. 

Mais tarde levantou tudo deu para ver de um lado o mar e do outro o Minho e as maravilhosas aldeias e montanhas de Caminha. Não tirei mais fotos depois disto pois com o pó todo no ar torna-se perigoso para este tipo de câmaras.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Mai 2016 às 23:05)

Belíssimas! 
Estão boas para o tópico dos nevoeiros!


----------

